# Isabel I: Reina de Castilla



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Isabel I: Reina de Castilla

Release Date December 14, 2004
Duration01:17:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music

3.5 R


----------

